# New vs Used



## Rimfire_Ricky (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello, First post. I need your opinion.

I have an opportunity to purchase a used 9mm handgun from a local dealer. It is only two years old and appeares to be in excellent condition. It comes with one mag only, no box, no manual, no extra mags. The dealer is offering his lifetime warranty. New factory mags are $40.

I can get the same gun NIB from a local big box sporting goods with manufacture 5 year warranty, box, extra mag, mag loader, manual, cleaning tools, snap caps. The new one is $170 more.

I can afford either. The question is: new or used? Thanks for the input.

RR


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Used weapons are fine as long as they are in good shape. If one has been taken care of then it will work fine., It's a good way to save a few bucks and still get a good quality weapon.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

5 year warranty??? Alot of this depends on the make and model, it IS an important piece of info.

5 Year warranty? Most are either limited lifetime or limited one year, who has a five year warranty???


----------



## Rimfire_Ricky (Sep 19, 2009)

CZ-USA offers one (1) year on wooden parts and surface treatment and five (5) years on other parts. It's a CZ P-01.

http://cz-usa.com/warranty/


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those are good pistols. New or used you can have a pretty nice pistol in your hands :smt033


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> 5 year warranty??? Alot of this depends on the make and model, it IS an important piece of info.
> 
> 5 Year warranty? Most are either limited lifetime or limited one year, who has a five year warranty???


Lifetime?

-- lifetime of the owner
-- lifetime of the firearm
-- lifetime of the manufacturer

Which ever comes first,lol.:smt082

Seriously...maybe you can get the shop selling the used gun to throw in some ammo or accessories to sweet'n the deal.

Honestly, I would go for the new one, since it is also available locally and you'll have peace of mind after your purchase(not always thinking "should I have spent the extra and bought the new one?")


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I like used, but I'm a cheapskate. :mrgreen:

The extra mag and the other trinkets (if you want them) make the new gun a bit more attractive though.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Used weapons are fine as long as they are in good shape. If one has been taken care of then it will work fine., It's a good way to save a few bucks and still get a good quality weapon.


+1. Almost all my purchases are from private parties, some may be NIB, but mostly used.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You simply have to have more than one magazine so $40 of the price difference is lost right there. The manual will be helpful when you need to break it down for cleaning. The box can possibly serve as a carrying case. I'm not familiar with CZ packaging.

New sounds better all the time.

If you shoot it the cost of the gun will soon become insignificant relative to ammo cost.

Good luck.

tumbleweed


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Almost half of mine have been used, mainly LNIB with warranty cards still enclosed. If you know what to look for it's a non-issue and a decent way to save $100+. I'd have no issue buying a used CZ in good condition, I'd never looked at their warranty policy before...I figured they'd be better. Looks like I need to take a better look at Dan Wesson if I ever decide I want that CBOB.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I would buy the new one if affordability isn't an issue.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

It's in good condition, dealer is offering a lifetime warranty, range bags are cheap ($20 at Wal Mart), the manual can be found online @ http://www.czub.cz/navody/cz75_en.pdf I'd go used in this case. Use the savings to buy an extra mag or two and the bag (40+40+20=100) and you'll still have money to buy some ammo. My .02


----------



## Rimfire_Ricky (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I think I'll go with the used. I trust the dealer and can just drop it off if repairs are needed. New would need to be shipped. I found the manual. Thanks Lone Ranger. I have a pistol rug for trips to the range and since my collection has grown considerably in the last few years, I plan on buying a safe and wouldn't use the box that much anyway. Other than the mags, the rest of the items really are just trinkets.:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Enjoy your new toy and let us know how it works out. (ie. range report)

tumbleweed


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - I think you'll like it here.

I'd go good quality used over cheap new every time.

But this is a quality gun, so if it's in good condition - I'd buy the used and use the $175 for ammo / classes / range time / leather - whatever you need.

Used doesn't bother me if they have been taken care of. 

Quality is what bothers me.

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

dondavis3 said:


> Welcome to the forum - I think you'll like it here.
> 
> I'd go good quality used over cheap new every time.
> 
> ...


Exactly! I got a 226 Sig that was used but you sure couldn't tell from looking at it. two mags in the box with all the paperwork for 475.00. The weapon looked new. Can't beat a good used piece if you can find one.


----------

